# VIZ ALERT!



## cutrunner

U goin lobster/spearfishing?


----------



## out-cast

Oh chit, Kyle is in town. [smiley=1-doh.gif]


----------



## MATT

Dude I did not know you are in town I have been on the Island all week.


----------



## HighSide25

i aint in town.... yet.

going lobstering. will have a speargun and polespear ready should a grouper be down there.... its about 55 degrees on the bottom.

matt, i swear i saw a volvo driving west on 60 last weekend with a kayak on the roof.... was dat you???


----------



## cutrunner

I was out (lobstering ). About three weeks ago and didnt see a thing, but im sure you'll have better luck


----------



## MATT

> i aint in town.... yet.
> 
> going lobstering. will have a speargun and polespear ready should a grouper be down there.... its about 55 degrees on the bottom.
> 
> matt, i swear i saw a volvo driving west on 60 last weekend with a kayak on the roof.... was dat you???


I would have to wear a kayak if I had one.........


----------



## HighSide25

i offered the tag along boys..... if your freezer has room for bugs, i will see you out there in wetsuits. dont ask for freebies once you see the carnage!!!


----------



## cutrunner

Chit, i'll go. Seriously, pm me


----------



## HighSide25

didnt see this in time CR.... hit me up this summer. wind is gonna change for tomorrow, might not be as good as it was today. ill be in da marsh, however the tanks are getting refilled and if i have enough energy i may try again sunday afternoon, should it still be clear.

top to bottom today inside 1 mile of shore. everyone i talked to today had melted butter waiting at home


----------



## HighSide25

fwiw, it was 64 degrees on the surface.... maybe 62 on the bottom


----------

